# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  CFD شرح وتفصيل  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## قدوري محمد

?CFDما هو
عقد على فروق الاسعار هو صك مالي شبيه في المؤشرات او الاسهم  الذي يسمح بالتداول تحت المؤشر الرئيسي , الاسهم او المعادن بدون شراء العقد نفسه 
 سعر الCFD هو سعر حسب المؤشر الاصلي (سواء اذا كان سهم , مؤشر او عقود اجله) . اذا ارتفع سعر المؤشر الاصلي اذا سيرتفع سعر ال CFD .
الفرق الاساسي هو انه لا يوجد عمولات تبديل وكثير من العمولات التي تدفع عند شراء الاسهم العاديه , وكذلك ال CFD يسمح باستعمال الرافعه الماليه  وهي غير متوفره في سوق التداول العادي .
لهذا السبب حدث نمو كبير في سوق ال CFD , واصبح معروفا بين المتداولين في السنوات الاخيره .  
العقود على فروق الاسعار (CFD) تتداول على اساس ضمانات , مع استعمال رافعه ماليه حتى تحقق الحد الاقصى من التداول في راس المال .
, بدون اي عمولات او رسوم اخر
تستطيع ان تشتري وتبيع عقود وبذلك ممكن تحقق ارباح من ارتفاع او انخفاض الاسواق . 
ف. بامكانك التداول فورا واستعمال مكاسبك في صفقات لافتتاح صفقات جديده في اسواق اخرى . او توزيع استثماراتك عبر عدة اسواق . 
بامكانك ادارة المخاطره عن طريق استعمال اوامر وقف الخساره واخذ الارباح , وكذلك يوفر لك اوامر تحديد خساره متحركه واوامر مستقبليه كذلك  .

----------


## عياد

أهلا أخي العزيز ( جولد تريدر )  ال CFD هو اختصار ( Contract For Difference ) او مايطلق عليه بالعربية عقود الفروقات وهو أحد أنواع المشتقات ويستخدم كنوع من التغطية ضد تغير الأسعار سواء كانت أسعار أسهم أم سلع أم مؤشرات أم عملات ، ويتميز هذا النوع من المشتقات عن الأوبشن والفيوتشر بأنه غير محدد المدة وتتم المتاجرة عليه بنظام الرافعة . هذا النوع من المتاجرة اصبح يسهل عمليات المضاربة في الأدوات المالية المختلفة فيما يشبه الية الفوركس وقد نما بشكل كبير في الأونة الأخيرة خاصة مع المضاربين في عالم الأسهم حيث اصبح بامكانهم المضاربة دون الحاجة لتمويل كبير وذلك باستخدم رافعة مالية كبيرة تصل 1: 100 وهذه الرافعة تعتبر كبيرة في ظل التقلبات الكبيرة للأسهم  مثال توضيحي :  سهم ( CSCO ) يتداول الأن بسعر 22$ تقريبا واذا ارتفع السهم بمقدار 10 سنتات فانه في حال الدخول لونج بالنظام العادي وشراء 100 سهم بتمويل قدره 2200$ فان المستثمر يكون ربح 10$ فقط في حين انه في المارجن يدفع 50$ كمارجن ليربح ايضا 10$   هناك العديد من الشروط لهذا النظام ساتطرق اليها لاحقا  تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## taravolta

دايما مواضيعك رائعة يا محمد باشا

----------


## قدوري محمد

شكرا استاذ عياد على اكمال الشرح 
شكرا taravolta

----------


## عياد

> شكرا استاذ عياد على اكمال الشرح 
> شكرا taravolta

 العفو ياجولد تريدر بس للمعلومية تعتبر تجارة عقود الفروقات في المرتبة الثانية بعد الفوركس  من ناحية السيولة في الوقت الحالي  لذا اعتقد ان يكون لها انتشار واسع في المستقبل خاصة وان معظم شركات الفوركس اصبحت تأخذ تصريح لتداول عقود الفروقات   تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## قدوري محمد

شكرا استاذ عياد على المعلومة وهذا جيد للذين يحبون التداول في الاسهم

----------


## عبد_الرحمن

تب ازاي الواحد يعرف البروكر الي بيستخدم ال cfd من spot 
اذا حدا عنده معلومة يفيدنا

----------


## kawasaki2

> تب ازاي الواحد يعرف البروكر الي بيستخدم ال cfd من spot 
> اذا حدا عنده معلومة يفيدنا

 يمكنك الاستفسار من الشركة نفسها عن ذلك
أو تتداول مع شركات ال currenex فهم يتداولون spot fx
أدخل موقعهم وسترى قائمة البروكر

----------


## عبد_الرحمن

دي تقريبا مش بروكر دي بتكون liqudity provider

----------


## kawasaki2

> دي تقريبا مش بروكر دي بتكون liqudity provider

 صحيح أنها ليست بروكر لكن يوجد بروكرز يستخدمون برنامجها وسيولتها
وهؤلاء البروكرز تجدهم في نفس موقع currenex

----------


## عبد_الرحمن

لم اجدهم اتمني لو تذكرلي اساميهم

----------


## kawasaki2

> لم اجدهم اتمني لو تذكرلي اساميهم

 تدخل موقع currenex تلقى في الأعلى مكتوب clients
اضغط عليها سوف تخرج قائمة ثم اختر منها brokers
ثم في الأسفل تجد our partners وهم الشركات التي تقدم خدمة التداول على  currenex

----------


## trader4x

تجارة عقود الفروقات يعني انك تراهن على السعر فقط ارجو ان تعوا هذا الامر

----------


## عبد_الرحمن

هل فيه شركات غير الامريكية بتتعامل سبوت

----------


## thePro

شكرا استاذ عياد على المعلومة وهذا جيد للذين يحبون التداول في الاسهم

----------


## mrhelper

شكرا عالمعلوماااات

----------


## estream

شكرا

----------


## متداول...

دائما مواضيعك جميلة

----------


## Fisalal_m

شكرا

----------

